# DVR control with PC



## bobneedshelp (Oct 26, 2007)

Is it possible to use your PC as a remote control? Looking for something like the iPad application.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

http://sillysot.com/dtvtest/example-old.php

There's directions around here somewhere.


----------



## lhemmerich (Nov 12, 2009)

Direct TV has an APP that let you control the DVR..works great


----------



## bobneedshelp (Oct 26, 2007)

"lhemmerich" said:


> Direct TV has an APP that let you control the DVR..works great


What app works on a Windows PC? I know they have Directv2PC but that only allows you to watch recorded programs. Looking for something that would allow functionality like the iPad app.


----------



## jtudor (Feb 24, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> http://sillysot.com/dtvtest/example-old.php
> 
> There's directions around here somewhere.


This is pretty cool, I have been playing around with it a bit and it seems to work well.


----------



## Throckmorton (Dec 7, 2007)

_"Oh ye thread of olde, arise from thy grave."_

Is there anything better than this now?

There is an Android Emulator for PC from http://bluestacks.com/ that will let you run the Android based DVR remote controls but not all of them work and it adds a pretty thick extra layer of complexity.

Thanks.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Throckmorton said:


> _"Oh ye thread of olde, arise from thy grave."_
> 
> Is there anything better than this now?
> 
> ...


Bluestacks thread here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=203474


----------



## Throckmorton (Dec 7, 2007)

BubblePuppy said:


> Bluestacks thread here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=203474


Okay, thanks. I probably should have phrased my qurestion better.

I'm wondering if there is an app that will allow me to control my DVRs from a PC. Earlier in this thread there was mention of a web-based app that doesn't work with IE.

I was hoping there would be a more elegant solution by now. BlueStacks isn't it.


----------

